# Norfolk Line



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi all due to Mandy and Daves thread back end of last month I checked price of ferry it came out at £63.00 as i was not in a position to book at that time I left it last week I checked it again and it came to £193.00 a big increase i thought so i left it now this week they want £113.00 so I checked with P & O and they only want £92.00 I just thought I would let you all know.


Chris


----------

